# Coyote In Central Park, NYC



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Some of us should lend our expertise to New York City, on CNN this morning they are all excited about a lone coyote in New Yorks Central Park. warning people to keep their dogs on leash and apparently they are afraid of this huge viscious Animal. They may need a swat team or a lone North Dakota trapper. :sniper:


----------



## leedokken (May 12, 2005)

Good post Doc!


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

The Central Park Coyote died after the autorities ha dit penned up for a few days. Lots of tears shed in NY


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Now it's a good coyote :wink:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

there is nothing new since I lived in NY and there is coyetes lives in Central Park and cement ( where we buried people and cant spelled it right ) and I have heard several time over years


----------

